# RWC 2015



## Poccington (Sep 21, 2015)

Many people following the Rugby World Cup? With the exception of our Kiwi and Aussie contingent of course.

The highlight of the opening weekend had to be Japan beating South Africa... The final 5 minutes of that match was unreal.


----------



## digrar (Sep 22, 2015)

Argies giving the darkness a hurry up was good too. 

The games are on at stupid o'clock, so I'm not going to see many games. Bugger.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 28, 2015)

England and Wales are falling apart at the seems. They're picking up injuries at an insane rate.

Australia have probably been the standout side in the competition so far, even without facing top class opposition yet. Pretty happy with Ireland so far, no major injuries, racking up the points and still not showing our full hand yet


----------



## Gunz (Sep 29, 2015)

Rugby...Now is that where they sweep the ice in front of the slidy thing?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Rugby...Now is that where they sweep the ice in front of the slidy thing?



So wrong, it deserves you being at the front of a scrum, or the receiver of a pitch-out into the entire opposing defense, but all I have here is hate.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> the slidy thing?



LMFAO !


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Rugby...Now is that where they sweep the ice in front of the slidy thing?


 
If you did not know what polar opposites were, Rugby, and Curling would be a good example.


----------



## digrar (Oct 18, 2015)

Very fucking lucky to get out of that one, Wallabies gave Scotland every chance in the world to get to the semis.

Fully Southern Hemisphere rock show from here on, as it should be.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 18, 2015)

digrar said:


> Fully Southern Hemisphere rock show from here on, as it should be.



But Bon Scott and Michael Hutchence are both dead....   just sayin...


----------



## digrar (Oct 19, 2015)

However the Finn brothers, Angus Young, Cold Chisel, Eskimo Joe, Tumbleweed, The Superjesus, Powderfinger, Screamfeeder,  Custard, Something for Kate, The Living End,  Jebediah, You Am I, The Whitlams, The Cruel Sea, Frenzal Rhomb, Spiderbait, Silverchair,Dave Graney, Tex Perkins, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, TISM, The Vines, Grinspoon, Little Birdy, The John Butler Trio, Regurgitator, Tame Impala, Wolfmother, Boy & Bear are all still going, so we'll be fine.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2015)

Fuck off cunt, the Finn brothers are ours.


----------



## digrar (Oct 19, 2015)

They're the only NZ act I know, I was going for a Southern Hemisphere list, but I don't know any Argy or Meat Eater rock bands.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok fair enough but you're still a cunt.


----------



## digrar (Oct 19, 2015)

That might be true, but I'm not as big a cunt as this bloke.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 20, 2015)

digrar said:


> That might be true, but I'm not as big a cunt as this bloke.



that might be in debate....:wall:


----------



## digrar (Oct 20, 2015)

Second tier RWC for rugby minnows starting Feb next year, it's going to be called the 6 Nations.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 20, 2015)

digrar said:


> Second tier RWC for rugby minnows starting Feb next year, it's going to be called the 6 Nations.



Wanker.


----------



## CQB (Oct 20, 2015)

You can have Mel you stateside guys, we've got Rusty (GO SOUTHS!!). I watched the Scotland v Oz game and drank a third of scotch after. The Scots had a mighty coaching side, a kiwi head coach and an Aussie who coached the Queensland Reds to a Super 12 premiership here, so they knew the Wallabies playbook. The Scots tries where scored by getting so close to the gain line and waiting for the intercepts, which occurred. The No. 14 who was sent off was an exception, had that ball stuck it would have been good night nurse. Regarding that decision near full time, that's' a tough one but it's in the record books, every team has hard luck stories and has had bad decisions go against them. South Africa v NZ next at O fuck hundred Saturday. That's a game I'm looking forward to, they don't play well together. Salmonella anyone?


----------



## digrar (Oct 20, 2015)

Suzie strikes again!


----------



## CQB (Oct 21, 2015)

BOOYAH!!

Well, Argentina vs Australia was awesome. Both teams played incredibly fast and physical and there was liberal splashes of claret over some of the forwards. Wallabies need to improve in certain areas but fuck me, that was a great game. The Argie coach bust into tears when we scored the last try. We meet our Auld Foe once again Sunday morning kilo, it's hopefully going to live up to expectations.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 24, 2015)

Bought the Kiwis game.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 31, 2015)

Well done Aussie, it was a good game and despite some of your media outlets you remain somewhat classy, well as classy as a nation descended from convicts can be.


----------



## digrar (Oct 31, 2015)

Was great to see the darkness come out for the second half, after the cricketers performance the other day, I wasn't sure if they would...

Great rugby by the All Blacks, controlled the game from the start and took their opportunities. Fitting result to cap the careers of two of the all time greats.


----------



## CQB (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, pretty good & all cudos to the ABs', they played a great game. Well done to Richie & team. One of the great teams of all time, even by kiwi standards. We had some weak areas, particularly the line out. A forward pass, but hey, the result is in the book & we got away with it in the Scotland game.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 31, 2015)

The commentary at the beginning about how the Kiwi back line might be too slow...so laughable.


----------



## digrar (Nov 1, 2015)

Maybe that's what we needed to do, put Ben Roberts Smith VC, MG into the change room, or he'd probably actually go alright in the second row.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 1, 2015)

My son has been a Rugby guy since VMI, was on the USMC Rugby Team, and has coached at the college level. From day one, my favorite team has been the All Blacks; Congratulations !!


----------



## CQB (Nov 2, 2015)

It's some team, stats here give them about a 98% win rate over the last four years. Lost one, drew two. The best we did with John Eales as captain was about 84%. Bill will no doubt do a tour of NZ. The guys did one here when we won it and Bill sometimes went walkabout and couldn't be found, (drinking from Bill is quite the thing).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My son has been a Rugby guy since VMI, was on the USMC Rugby Team, and has coached at the college level. From day one, my favorite team has been the All Blacks; Congratulations !!


When your coach is a Kiwi...kind of hard to root for someone else.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 2, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> When your coach is a Kiwi...kind of hard to root for someone else.



Who's coach are you talking about?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 3, 2015)

The Current coach at VMI: Wayne Howe is from NZ.  But I don't think he was there when your son was.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> The Current coach at VMI: Wayne Howe is from NZ.  But I don't think he was there when your son was.



No. Eric S. was coaching at the time. He got the team to France for a week or so in the mid 90's.


----------



## CQB (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn, thats' sad news about Jerry Collins.


----------

